# Baby born at 27 weeks



## kaykay

Hello I posted a thread on here on monday about my mums waters breaking.

She held out until 27 weeks and gave birth on Sunday.

She had a beautiful baby girl and she weighed 2lbs.. She is to tiny but perfect..

Just wondering if you know roughly how long she will be in ICU and hospital. I know every baby develops differntly and I think she is definently a fighter!!

I just feel so guilty.. U may know Im pregnant too and I have only 2 weeks left and ill be able to take mine home... it just doesnt seem fair..

Has anybody else had a baby at this gestation and they are healthy? 


x


----------



## Naya69

i remember reading that post congratulations to your mum cant really answer your question sorry just wanted to send congrats xx


----------



## Mamafy

Congrats to your mum :) My 28 weeker got home at almost 36 weeks so 8 weeks, I wouldnt have thought she'd be home before 35 weeks but my daughter who was born at 31+4 got home at 34+4 :D

It will depend on how stable she is, these little ones condition can vary from hour to hour :( and sometimes they just never look back :)

Awww you have a baby sister, congrats to you too :)


----------



## DiddyDons

:hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

https://www.babyandbump.com/parenting-journals/105275-little-archies-journey-get-home-beyond.html Dona,s little fighter was born at 27 weeks here is her dairy xxx


----------



## Sweetpea7830

:hug: 

My baby was born at 29 weeks and he went home during his 35th week. Yes, every baby is different...mine was a fighter too, and they said he won't have any long-term issues - just the short-term preemie issues, such as severe reflux and such. 

It will be hard for her when you bring yours home but just remember that for as hard as it is for us who have to leave our babies in the hospital until they are ready to come home, we would never wish on anyone else that experience...and we all rejoice with you in a healthy delivery and healthy baby!! :baby:


----------



## Dona

Hey there, my little Archie was born at exactly 27 weeks gestation and weighed in at 2lb 6oz. Like Serina27 has said, you and your Mum can read Archie's journal. He is now 37 weeks and I don't think he will be home until his due date. This is due to him being still on oxygen and bad reflux. Gilrs do better than boys and Archie's girlfriend Ava born at 27 weeks got home at 34 weeks.

Every baby is different. She can't compare her little one to anyone else's which is extremely hard. If you or her would like to chat please PM me, my door is always open. Your Mum will need to speak to other Mum's who have been in the same position sometime in her little ones journey. 

xxxxx :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Samemka

I didn't want to read and run so I just wanted to say congratulations to your mum and I hope everything goes well and baba is home soon :) x x x x


----------



## mom-on-8/2009

i hope all goes well and congrats!


----------



## annalouise22

hi, i've just signed up to here and saw your post, 1st of all i'd like to say congratulations to your mum and yourself x i've got a little girl born at 31weeks 2lb 7oz but she stopped growing at 28 weeks and she stayed in hospital for 6 weeks then 2 years later i had my little boy at 27 weeks weighing 2lb 2oz and he was in for 10 weeks so it does depend on the baby and the 1 factor i was told is that i was given steroids to open my daughters lungs but didn't have time to have them with my son which is some of the reason why he was in longer x hope this helps you a little with your question x keep strong x x x


----------



## myangelriah

Hi im new to this site so bear with me lol,
my name is Hannah i have 3 beautiful girls, my 3rd was born on wed 26th jan 2011 at 27 weeks plus 2 days 930grs (2lb), i have no idea how long she will stay in nicu at leicester royal infirmary, but so far she's doing well she is off the ventilator and just on air on her cpap she's also come off her antibiotics, she's on insulin because her sugar levels went to high but they have told me this is quite usual for prem babies, i managed to hold her today for the 1st time i couldnt believe it 5 days old and doing well.
so tell your mum to stay strong im sure her little girl will do great i wish u all the luck and love in the world i no what shes going threw and its a very difficult time.
All the best Hannah xxx:hugs:


----------



## vermeil

well considering this thread is 1.5 years old her little one is hopefully at home already ;)

But for others in this situation my little guy was born at 27 weeks exactly, weighing 1lb4oz. After a tough journey and many complications he finally came home 3 weeks past his due date.

There are many moms to 27 weekers here - it`s a good number :thumbup:


----------



## Srrme

Deleted. :)


----------



## emonessisme

hi! just signed up. i don't know why i did. 
anyway, i'm a 13 year old twin who was born at 27 weeks. and here i am 13 years later and feeling alright. :) my brother (i'm a girl:p) is also doing well. 
:)


----------



## Ashley9603

I just had my twins and I was only 29 weeks,Im expecting them to be at the nicu for awhile,until then I will visit daily and pump milk for them.


----------



## vermeil

14000 views, impressive ;)


----------



## katy1310

emonessisme said:


> hi! just signed up. i don't know why i did.
> anyway, i'm a 13 year old twin who was born at 27 weeks. and here i am 13 years later and feeling alright. :) my brother (i'm a girl:p) is also doing well.
> :)

Hi :) Glad to hear you and your twin are both doing well. 

As a mummy of a 27 weeker (who is now almost 15 months), I really worry in case Sophie has any memories at all of being in NICU, or is at all affected by being away from us for 12 weeks, getting very few cuddles etc. I know it's daft to wonder this because it's far too early for her to have had memories but I can't help it! Do you feel anything at all, emotionally, from being born so early? I hope you don't mind me asking :flower:


----------



## AP

Katy, i was 29 weeks and i really have nothing to show for it. No allergies, lung problems, totally well. I have no scars(or any i can see :haha:) which is a wonder because i can see Alex's easy?
Please don't worry hun, she wont remember xxxx


I think this thread pops up when someone googles 27 weekers somehow.... :rofl:


----------



## katy1310

sb22 said:


> Katy, i was 29 weeks and i really have nothing to show for it. No allergies, lung problems, totally well. I have no scars(or any i can see :haha:) which is a wonder because i can see Alex's easy?
> Please don't worry hun, she wont remember xxxx
> 
> 
> I think this thread pops up when someone googles 27 weekers somehow.... :rofl:

I keep forgetting you were a 29 weeker! That's reassuring to know that you don't have anything to show for it. I can see Sophie's scars really easily too....maybe they fade with time? 

Yep, I was thinking it must just reappear when someone googles 27 weekers - it keeps coming back every so often even though it's really ancient :haha:


----------



## AP

Im guessing so Katy. I guess with age they must really fade? Alexs are almost 3D :wacko:


----------



## pink.crazy

sb22 said:


> Katy, i was 29 weeks and i really have nothing to show for it. No allergies, lung problems, totally well. I have no scars(or any i can see :haha:) which is a wonder because i can see Alex's easy?
> Please don't worry hun, she wont remember xxxx
> 
> 
> I think this thread pops up when someone googles 27 weekers somehow.... :rofl:


I've not met another preemie yet with visible scars! I always feel awful about Leo's, he has them on his heels, ankles, a really raised one on his finger, on his wrist where his IV blew.. etc. Hopefully if they're still visible when he's older, he'll just think of them as his special "war wounds" ...

edited to add - how can I forgot the one from his op! Doh!


----------

